# Love Blackheath



## Mr Blob (Aug 4, 2012)

Just back from blackheath common- giant olympics screen, funfair now and so many people. A nice part of south east London, property prices and rent quite a bit more, there is the music conservatory and good mix of trendy coffee shops and brasserie in the village


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah it's a nice bit of town, they do good fireworks there each year too.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 4, 2012)

And used to have a great kite festival - not on this year because of some other event getting in the way. Hopefully it'll be back next year.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2012)

hideously white 'oasis' in SE London
used to have a couple of ok pubs


----------



## scooter (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there something hideous about being white?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2012)

no


----------



## scooter (Aug 4, 2012)

Well what did you mean then?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 4, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> A nice part of south east London, property prices and rent quite a bit more, there is the music conservatory and good mix of trendy coffee shops and brasserie in the village


 
Sounds bloody marvellous. Does it have much council?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2012)

scooter said:


> Well what did you mean then?


that compared to the areas that surround it it is mostly populated by posh or wannabe posh moneyed white people


----------



## scooter (Aug 4, 2012)

Again with the white. What does their colour have to do with it?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2012)

to do with what?


----------



## scooter (Aug 4, 2012)

with anything


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2012)

so u don't notice it when going to or through blackheath then? and think it a bit out of character for SE London


----------



## scooter (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't find it particularly surprising to see white people in a north European country no. Would you go to Central African Republic and complain about the lack of white people?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2012)

who said i was 'complaining'? 
i would find it odd if the areas surrounding it were mixed and that one not


----------



## scooter (Aug 4, 2012)

The use of the word "hideous" suggests a complaint. The areas surrounding it aren't all that mixed anyway. SE London is not one of the more mixed areas of London


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2012)

scooter said:


> Is there something hideous about being white?



Reference to Greg Dyke's comment about the BBC?


----------



## scooter (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe. I didn't mean to have a go at ddraig. It's just something I hear people idly say and it always irks me, gets my goat, that kind of thing


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2012)

scooter said:


> The use of the word "hideous" suggests a complaint. The areas surrounding it aren't all that mixed anyway. SE London is not one of the more mixed areas of London


Lewisham not mixed?
Deptford not mixed?
Woolwich not mixed?


----------



## scooter (Aug 4, 2012)

There's a huge segment to the south and east of blackheath that is predominantly white - eltham, chislehurst, dartford, bromley, sidcup etc


----------



## cesare (Aug 4, 2012)

scooter said:


> There's a huge segment to the south and east of blackheath that is predominantly white - eltham, chislehurst, dartford, bromley, sidcup etc


Those are moving farther away from Blackheath towards or in Kent.

I can see why ddraig calls it an oasis (hopefully in the sense of being a small area unusual in setting). It is predominately white with lots of money, mainly around the circumference of the Heath itself. However, normal areas are around it e.g. Lewisham, Charlton, Kidbrooke. And of course Greenwich Park which I'm not counting re inhabitants. If you approach Blackheath from Lewisham it's noticeable very quickly that you've moved from a highly mixed and working class area into a middle class mainly white one.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 4, 2012)

scooter said:


> The use of the word "hideous" suggests a complaint. The areas surrounding it aren't all that mixed anyway. SE London is not one of the more mixed areas of London


 


According to the 2001 census, Lewisham [the borough which includes Blackheath] has a population of 248,922. Its population is 66% White, 12% Black Caribbean, and 9% Black African.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyway, now the discussion on the ethnic make-up of the area is over, the Hare and Billet is a pretty good pub.


----------



## cesare (Aug 4, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> Anyway, now the discussion on the ethnic make-up of the area is over, the Hare and Billet is a pretty good pub.



Aye, but gets bloody crowded


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 4, 2012)

cesare said:


> Aye, but gets bloody crowded


That is the trouble with good pubs


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2012)

scooter said:


> There's a huge segment to the south and east of blackheath that is predominantly white - eltham, chislehurst, dartford, bromley, sidcup etc


notice i did not mention that side 
and ai, cesare gets it


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 5, 2012)

why has this thread become a white/ethnic discussion?

instead, what do you think of the coffee shops, have you been flat hunting there? and anyone joined in watching the olympic screen?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 5, 2012)

My Mother lived there for years, its nice but I've never particularly wanted to live there myself.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 5, 2012)

Blackheath has always been nice (ime) but prohibitively expensive. If I wanted to live that far east, I'd look at the maze hill bit of Greenwich, or charlton near the sun in the sands, as I'd imagine they are much cheaper.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 5, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Blackheath has always been nice (ime) but prohibitively expensive. If I wanted to live that far east, I'd look at the maze hill bit of Greenwich, or charlton near the sun in the sands, as I'd imagine they are much cheaper.


yeah, Blackheath for people with very healthy bank balances


----------



## oryx (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not keen on Blackheath in the evening, TBH. The pubs are all crowded (and I don't find any of them that nice) and the vast majority of the restaurants seem to be chains.

Mind you , I suppose you could say that about anywhere.  Or at least a lot of places.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 5, 2012)

Is Jools Holland still safely contained in Blackheath?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 6, 2012)

Blackheath always reminded me of a kind of suburban version of Tunbridge Wells, except not nearly as pretty and with far less character.  And it is very expensive.  I toyed with the idea of trying to move there once or twice when I lived in south-east London, but it just wasn't feasible.  Once you get beyond the Royal Standard and head along the Charlton Road you're right on the border between what appears to be the cheaper bit of Blackheath and is certainly the nicest bit of Charlton.  It's not well connected by anything other than buses, though.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 7, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> It's not well connected by anything other than buses, though.


Blackheath station will take you to Charing cross and through Greenwich park there is Greenwich cutty sark DLR



oryx said:


> I'm not keen on Blackheath in the evening.....................
> 
> Mind you , I suppose you could say that about anywhere.  Or at least a lot of places.


yeah, all areas are subject to personal taste.............  a blend of mixed opinions


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 7, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Blackheath station will take you to Charing cross and through Greenwich park there is Greenwich cutty sark DLR


 
I was referring to the Royal Standard/Charlton Road bit, which is a bit of a walk from either of those options, or for that matter from Charlton station.


----------



## cesare (Aug 7, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> Blackheath station will take you to Charing cross and through Greenwich park there is Greenwich cutty sark DLR
> 
> 
> yeah, all areas are subject to personal taste.............  a blend of mixed opinions



And on the Royal Standard side, Westcombe Park station goes into London Bridge and Cannon St.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 7, 2012)

cesare said:


> And on the Royal Standard side, Westcombe Park station goes into London Bridge and Cannon St.


 
I forgot about Westcombe Park.


----------



## cesare (Aug 7, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I forgot about Westcombe Park.



I tend to as well  My brother lives round there so that's the only reason I remember.


----------



## Mr Blob (Aug 9, 2012)

cesare said:


> And on the Royal Standard side, Westcombe Park station goes into London Bridge and Cannon St.





Roadkill said:


> I forgot about Westcombe Park.





cesare said:


> I tend to as well  My brother lives round there so that's the only reason I remember.


 
huh.........Westcombe Park. One of those shadowy little known stations


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2012)

Mr Blob said:


> huh.........Westcombe Park. One of those shadowy little known stations


 
It's not so much shadowy as just plain forgettable.


----------



## bromley (Aug 13, 2012)

You can get property next door to each other on the same road, one with a SE13 postcode, one with a SE3 post code and a £30k higher price.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

bromley said:


> You can get property next door to each other on the same road, one with a SE13 postcode, one with a SE3 post code and a £30k higher price.


 
Which one's the more expensive postcode? Might be looking to buy round those parts next year.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Which one's the more expensive postcode? Might be looking to buy round those parts next year.


 
SE3 (Blackheath) and SE10 (Greenwich) = most expensive

SE13 (Lewisham), SE8 (Deptford), SE7 (Charlton) = less expensive (broadly speaking)


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> SE3 (Blackheath) and SE10 (Greenwich) = most expensive
> 
> SE13 (Lewisham), SE8 (Deptford), SE7 (Charlton) = less expensive (broadly speaking)


 
Cheers. Blackheath proper might well be out of our range.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2012)

SE18 is where it's at these days


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> SE18 is where it's at these days


 
Too far east for me, more likely to go further south really - Lewisham, Forest Hill, Crystal Palace. Bet it's cheap out there tho.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Cheers. Blackheath proper might well be out of our range.


 
Blackheath 'proper' was kinda expensive (compared to the surrounding patch) even in the 60s when my parents were house-hunting. Obviously the SE3 postcode covers a fairly wide patch, including the Ferrier estate in Kidbrooke which it's fair to say is not the high point of 1970s architecture (although it's being 'regenerated' now)

But as mr Bromley suggests, chances are you'll get more for the same money if you go slightly further away.

ETA



TruXta said:


> Too far east for me, more likely to go further south really - Lewisham, Forest Hill, Crystal Palace. Bet it's cheap out there tho.


 
How about Catford, home of the Catford Cat?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Too far east for me, more likely to go further south really - Lewisham, Forest Hill, Crystal Palace. Bet it's cheap out there tho.


Yeah, but you pay for it. It's too far east for most people tbf


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, but you pay for it. It's too far east for most people tbf


 
Socially you mean?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2012)

In a number of ways to be honest, but yeah, socially it's a bit of an outpost. And there's not much round those parts for people to be in the area for, iyswim. A few of us are trying to change that though


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> In a number of ways to be honest, but yeah, socially it's a bit of an outpost. And there's not much round those parts for people to be in the area for, iyswim. A few of us are trying to change that though


 
Tell me more?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2012)

SE London is off the radar for a lot of people (and therefore less 'sought after' and expensive) because the Underground doesn't go there.

SE London does have a fairly comprehensive network of real trains (the tangle of lines is thanks to intense competition in the Victorian era between two private train companies whose networks form what is now South East Trains) - on most lines there's a train every 15 minutes or better in the daytime, and since the trains go faster and call at less stations than the underground, a journey in from (say) zone 5 is quicker from SE London than it is somewhere at the murky (N London that is) end of the northern line.

If you're looking to buy, you might want to think about the bits of SE London that will get Crossrail in a few years (that's Abbey Wood / Woolwich)

If you can't cope with giving a few moments' thought to train timetables, then N London is welcome to you!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> SE London is off the radar for a lot of people (and therefore less 'sought after' and expensive) because the Underground doesn't go there.
> 
> SE London does have a fairly comprehensive network of real trains (the tangle of lines is thanks to intense competition in the Victorian era between two private train companies whose networks form what is now South East Trains) - on most lines there's a train every 15 minutes or better in the daytime, and since the trains go faster and call at less stations than the underground, a journey in from (say) zone 5 is quicker from SE London than it is somewhere at the murky (N London that is) end of the northern line.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I know. Happy to live off the Tube, plus we've got loads of mates around Brixton, so anywhere within 30 mins of B is fine. Else all it needs is a decent connection to central London for work. N London can go fuck itself.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> we've got loads of mates around Brixton, so anywhere within 30 mins of B is fine


 


That may be less easy (assuming we're talking public transport)...

S London isn't that well served for 'orbital' routes, the South London Line bit of the London Overground isn't going to have a Brixton Station. 

The P4 bus links Lewisham with Brixton (bit of a 'back road' route but runs until 0100) but from most bits of SE London, it would mean either going via central London, or bus to somewhere like Camberwell Green or Peckham and changing there.

Historically, there's almost as much of a SE / SW London divide as a SE / NE London divide, even if there isn't a visible river...  Having grown up round the Lewisham / Catford patch, I can't think of anyone I knew ever going to places like Brixton or Streatham.



TruXta said:


> N London can go fuck itself.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> That may be less easy (assuming we're talking public transport)...
> 
> S London isn't that well served for 'orbital' routes, the South London Line bit of the London Overground isn't going to have a Brixton Station.
> 
> ...


 
Crystal Palace/Norwood and those parts are well served from Brixton, but a bit further north it's not so great.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Yeah I know. Happy to live off the Tube, plus we've got loads of mates around Brixton, so anywhere within 30 mins of B is fine.


 
Dunno about Blackheath, but that pretty much rules out Charlton. When I used to do it, Charlton-Brixton was okay in the daytime because you could bus it to Lewisham and pick up the P4, but at night you had to come home via Elephant and then either the N1 or the 53, both of which seem interminable in the early hours when you're tired and fed up and want your bed!  It's certainly a good hour, at best.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Dunno about Blackheath, but that pretty much rules out Charlton. When I used to do it, Charlton-Brixton was okay in the daytime because you could bus it to Lewisham and pick up the P4, but at night you had to come home via Elephant and then either the N1 or the 53, both of which seem interminable in the early hours when you're tired and fed up and want your bed! It's certainly a good hour, at best.


 
I don't think Charlton was ever in the picture to be honest.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I don't think Charlton was ever in the picture to be honest.


 
That's probably for the best.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Crystal Palace/Norwood and those parts are well served from Brixton, but a bit further north it's not so great.


 
I've never really regarded them as really being in SE London so didn't think of that.

I also couldn't face living that close to the ground of a certain football team that thinks it's a S London side when it's really in Croydon 

The Post Office didn't regard them as such originally, SE 19 upwards got tacked on to the real SE London in 1868...

ETA



Roadkill said:


> That's probably for the best.


 


(should really be a "gives disdainful look over top of glasses" emoticon)


----------



## kittyP (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> I don't think Charlton was ever in the picture to be honest.



I was going to say. 
Charlton is (mostly) a hole.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> That's probably for the best.


Thank your confirming my suspicions.


Puddy_Tat said:


> I've never really regarded them as really being in SE London so didn't think of that.
> 
> I also couldn't face living that close to the ground of a certain football team that thinks it's a S London side when it's really in Croydon
> 
> ...


 
1868 - that should be long enough to forgive and forget


----------



## Garek (Aug 13, 2012)

ddraig said:


> who said i was 'complaining'?
> i would find it odd if the areas surrounding it were mixed and that one not


 
It's more to with _class_. Focussing on colour is daft and leads to such liberal fallacies as seeing an ethnically mixed establishment as somehow being 'progress' and something to be celebrated.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Too far east for me, more likely to go further south really - Lewisham, Forest Hill, Crystal Palace. Bet it's cheap out there tho.


Sydenham hill ftw.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Sydenham hill ftw.


 
Oh yeah? Looks a bit expensive...


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh yeah? Looks a bit expensive...


We've just bought a three bed house (ex council) for £250,000 - if you want a pretty Victorian terrace, it is expensive. But in the estates it's affordable, nice, and not far from the number 3 bus stop to whizz you into Brixton, or sydenham station for the train to central London. And then Sydenham station is even on the east London line.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> We've just bought a three bed house (ex council) for £250,000 - if you want a pretty Victorian terrace, it is expensive. But in the estates it's affordable, nice, and not far from the number 3 bus stop to whizz you into Brixton, or sydenham station for the train to central London. And then Sydenham station is even on the east London line.


 
Want, yes, afford, probably not. Any 30s houses around? I quite like those too.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Want, yes, afford, probably not. Any 30s houses around? I quite like those too.


moreso down in sydenham proper, i should think.

basically, we set a 3 mile radius of where we live now, ruled out places we don't like (thornton heath comes up a lot), and saw what came up in our price range. then we cross-referenced that with ease of access to brixton, herne hill and central london. west norwood was favourite, but the only things that came up were grim... you can plan all you like, but if the houses aren't there to buy in your range, you have to look elsewhere or be prepared to wait and hope.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> moreso down in sydenham proper, i should think.
> 
> basically, we set a 3 mile radius of where we live now, ruled out places we don't like (thornton heath comes up a lot), and saw what came up in our price range. then we cross-referenced that with ease of access to brixton, herne hill and central london. west norwood was favourite, but the only things that came up were grim... you can plan all you like, but if the houses aren't there to buy in your range, you have to look elsewhere or be prepared to wait and hope.


 
Ta.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I've never really regarded them as really being in SE London so didn't think of that.
> 
> I also couldn't face living that close to the ground of a certain football team that thinks it's a S London side when it's really in Croydon


 You can regaurd them any way you like but the reallity is that it's in selhurst which is in the* London* bourgh of Croydon.


----------



## xenon (Aug 19, 2012)

Peple always get the hate on for Croydon.

Though TBF. They've probably been there.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 20, 2012)

There's a great little deli right by Blackheath Station - can't remember what it's called, but it does lovely pies, quiche and veggie Scotch eggs.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2012)

xenon said:


> Peple always get the hate on for Croydon.
> 
> Though TBF. They've probably been there.


 
As I keep saying, Croydon is a big place, the largest London Borough. Think of the difference between bermonsey and the southbank , both in SE1. I love where I live, but yes there are some shitty bits in Croydon. 
Or what about that recent murder in new addington, the worst place in 'Croydon' . . . . which is actually in Mitcham in the Borough of Merton.  
Croydon gets a bad rep.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 20, 2012)

Maggot said:


> There's a great little deli right by Blackheath Station - can't remember what it's called, but it does lovely pies, quiche and veggie Scotch eggs.


 
One of the problems I always found staying in Blackheath was that it's full of places like that but nowhere to buy a cheap tin of beans.


----------



## cesare (Aug 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> As I keep saying, Croydon is a big place, the largest London Borough. Think of the difference between bermonsey and the southbank , both in SE1. I love where I live, but yes there are some shitty bits in Croydon.
> Or what about that recent murder in new addington, the worst place in 'Croydon' . . . . which is actually in Mitcham in the Borough of Merton.
> Croydon gets a bad rep.



It (New Addington) was in the London Borough of Croydon when I lived there, CRO postcode etc.


----------



## oryx (Aug 20, 2012)

Belushi said:


> One of the problems I always found staying in Blackheath was that it's full of places like that but nowhere to buy a cheap tin of beans.


 
That's what my bro' used to say when he lived off Fulham Road. You could walk out of the door and find an antique vase, or at least a Swatch* within five minutes, but were buggered if you wanted a pint of milk or a paper.
* it *was* the 80s!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> the* London* bourgh of Croydon.


 
It depends whether you're defining 'London' as

- the 1889-1965 County of London
- the post 1965 Greater London Council / Authority area
- the London postal area
- the London telephone dialling code area
- the pre 2000 Metropolitan Police area
- inside the M25
- travelcard zones 1 to 6
- the 'Greater London Urban Area'

all of which have different boundaries



(disclaimer - some of my posts on this thread may not be entirely serious)


----------



## Maggot (Aug 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> As I keep saying, Croydon is a big place, the largest London Borough. Think of the difference between bermonsey and the southbank , both in SE1. I love where I live, but yes there are some shitty bits in Croydon.
> Or what about that recent murder in new addington, the worst place in 'Croydon' . . . . which is actually in Mitcham in the Borough of Merton.
> Croydon gets a bad rep.


And I keep correcting you -- Bromley is the largest borough.  

And New Addington is in Croydon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2012)

Maggot said:


> And I keep correcting you -- Bromley is the largest borough.
> 
> And New Addington is in Croydon.


Maybe I mean the greenest. 
Check the news,  murder, new addington, see what you find out about the location.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> It depends whether you're defining 'London' as
> 
> - the 1889-1965 County of London
> - the post 1965 Greater London Council / Authority area
> ...


They may all be meaningless boundaries but apart from the dated ones croydon falls within the London area in all of them.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe I mean the greenest.
> Check the news,  murder, new addington, see what you find out about the location.


Have you become confused because the girl lived with her mother in Merton, went to school in Merton, but the murder happened in new addington - which is Croydon?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 21, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe I mean the greenest.
> Check the news, murder, new addington, see what you find out about the location.


I don't need to check the news. I know New Addington is in Croydon.


----------



## xenon (Aug 21, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> As I keep saying, Croydon is a big place, the largest London Borough. Think of the difference between bermonsey and the southbank , both in SE1. I love where I live, but yes there are some shitty bits in Croydon.
> Or what about that recent murder in new addington, the worst place in 'Croydon' . . . . which is actually in Mitcham in the Borough of Merton.
> Croydon gets a bad rep.



It's alright I know.  Grew up in Thornton Heath, went to primary school in Croydon area.  

Perversely perhaps, I always kinda liked the blocky post modern concrete jungle that a lot of Croydon town centre looks like. It looked sorta filmish...

Don't know if New Addinton's the worst place in Croydon. It's definitely in Croydon burrugh though.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2017)

This weekend - Free tickets for OnBlackheath Festival this weekend up for grabs on Brixton Buzz!


----------

